# "Tips and tricks to using a whole house filter"



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 6, 2013)

Im making a tutorial on the whole house filters and the mistakes made during the process. I would like to say thank you to everyone - especially boatboy24 - for gathering all this information up. I have been on the phone with a technical support with Pentek the manufacturer to get to the bottom of this.

I would recommend the following ( recommended by the manufacturer for wine filtration )

FILTER HOUSING - 158116 - 
WRENCH- SW-1A
BRACKET - 244047
FILTER - 1 MICRON = P1
FILTER - 5 MICRON = P5
Barb fittings - 1/4 npt to 3/8 barb 

all can be found at http://www.filtersfast.com.  except for the barb connectors 
I do sell them on my accessory page if you can not find them locally. 

It has been recommended to definitely mount the housing to something solid in order to properly tighten it down.

Next index your housing top and bottom after hand tight (with a marker or paint pen - see above post for pics at this time ) Install filter until the index marks align up properly. That will tell you that your housing to O ring is properly sealed.

Teflon tape the barb fittings that screw into the housing - do not over tighten 

The difference between the P-5 and the PD-5-934 is the 934 has a plastic tube liner and it is much harder to align up the marks - the P5 has open ends on both sides( without the plastic tube reinforcement ) and that is what creates your seal as the housing is tightened down it will literally makes its own seal in the cartridge itself. It should not damage your housings, even if you install it wrong, unlike the PD-_934

I hope this clarifies any problems with the use of the whole house filtration system - there will be a better tutorial later - I just wanted to get the information out there as quick as possible.

Here are some pics, the top one is the cartridge with no filter - hand tightened and indexed 

The 2nd picture shows a P5 filter that is tightened with wrench ( notice the index marks )

The 3rd picture is the pd-5-934 filter that is tightened with wrench (notice the index marks )
The 3rd one will definitely pull air in the housing that could not be seen by the naked eye.

I would like to thank Boatboy24 again for the great pics !!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 9, 2013)

This is great, thanks a lot and keep it going. Also, if some one who is an expert on another task in wine making, pick up the ball and run with, start another thread. I guess I'm being greedy. If I knew anything, I'd start a thread. I just thought of something I know a lot about, and that's things not to do. In 75 years of hobbys and doing different stuff, this is the most enjoyable. As I said in another post, I don't drink
wine, but in the last three years I have probably drank a bottle or two in tasting. I do admit that it's getting to taste pretty good now, especially the elderberry. Keep up the good work and don't let this thread die, a lot of us need it. 
Semper Fi
Bud


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank's Steve. 

I'm having a heck of a time keeping air out of my system. I use Teflon tape on the barbs, made sure I had the filter correctly in the housing (I think). What I'm see is, what appears to be) an air source coming from the top of the filter. The filter housing I purchased has a pressure relief button on the top and I'm wondering if that's my issue. I got the part number from one of the threads on this board so I'm thinking others have the filter housing with the relieve button as well.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 9, 2013)

The pentek rep I was talking with just moved this situation even higher in the chain of command. They will be checking the 2 different housings and filters to see if there has been any changes made in the past year or so. 

I would still recommend using the list provided as the other filters have a plastic inside tube liner that might be ruining some housings if not installed exactly correct or it could be a defect still. While the PD1 and the PD5 do not have that plastic insert and can be more forgiving and not ruin your housing. There is no difference in the filter media except the inside tube liner


----------



## Chiumanfu (Apr 9, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> The filter housing I purchased has a pressure relief button on the top and I'm wondering if that's my issue.



Other people who have the pressure relief valve have reported similar issues. I believe the pressure valve is designed to seal with a positive pressure, not a vacuum. Others have removed the valve and sealed it with epoxy to solve the problem.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 10, 2013)

Chiumanfu said:


> Other people who have the pressure relief valve have reported similar issues. I believe the pressure valve is designed to seal with a positive pressure, not a vacuum. Others have removed the valve and sealed it with epoxy to solve the problem.



I had a nice chat with vacuumpumpman and yesterday about that very subject. As usual he was extremely helpful g and made that suggestion. I will say, I got the part number from a list on this board so don't make the same mistake I made and order by part number alone. I would suggest everyone make sure it does NOT have the pressure relief button.
I did try a removing the button and replacing it with a screw/nut combination with the neoprene washer to seal but it had little effect. I surrendered and just got a new housing as I was ordering filters anyway so shipping we basically free.
I wonder if you could hook one of these up to a House? Has anyone tried that before. Man I'm thinking you could put it on the main water line a filter your whole house with it


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes 
They are originally designed for whole house filtration - just make sure you get the proper inlet and outlet sizes - not the one we use for wine as it will restrict your water flow


----------



## fivebk (Apr 19, 2013)

I removed the pressure relief valve, used a drill bit and opened the hole a little, then I used a 1/4 in pipe tap and threaded the housing. I used a nylon pipe plug & barbs and when I installed them I used some food grade silicone on the threads. It takes 3 - 4 days for it to cure completely and the smell of the silicone to dissapate. Then I ran 6 gal of water through the unit before I filtered any wine. I then filtered 29 gal of wine using the same filter with no problems.

BOB


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 19, 2013)

Good job Bob !!

Did you mark the housing prior to use ? Just curious ?

Were you having issues with air in the housing prior ?


----------



## fivebk (Apr 20, 2013)

I did not mark the housing, but I will before I use the filter again. I had been following this thread so I knew some were having problems with the check valve and barbs leaking so I just addressed those problems before I started. A person can learn so much by just reading threads on this forum. That's what I like so much about this site.

BOB


----------



## pjd (Apr 20, 2013)

I filtered 36 gallons today with my filter. I had some minor air leakage but not enough to worry about. The setup works well for me.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 20, 2013)

pjd said:


> I filtered 36 gallons today with my filter. I had some minor air leakage but not enough to worry about. The setup works well for me.




Great job on filtering 36 gallons - 

If you don't mind me asking - Phil
Did you try and mark the housings and check them prior to filtering ?

what does your setup consist of ?
filter -
housing -
how do you filter ? pressure or vacuum ?


----------



## pjd (Apr 20, 2013)

Steve, I did not mark the housing. The filter is the one you recommended from Filters Fast. I used it with your all in one vacuum pump.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't been doing any filtering lately, but I have a bunch coming up. I'm going to work up an invertion apparatus for mine. I've got some ideas...


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 13, 2013)

I filtered three batches on Friday using the 158116 housing and a P5 filter. This time, I was able to get the hoses all the way onto the barbs and I had almost no air at all. Unfortunately, the fit was so tight that I broke one of the barbs trying to get the hose off.  Off to Home Depot to see if they have a worthy replacement. But the moral of the story here is make sure your hoses are all the way on those barbs. That made the difference for me.

I purchased a 158326 housing from Filtersfast and will do some side by side tests soon. I'll post up when complete.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 13, 2013)

Heating up the hoses under warm or hot water to install helps alot. I also will sometimes cut the hose in order to remove or I will leave a complete set of hoses on that setup. 

Thanks for the update boat boy 
I hope that the p-5 will help everyone who was using the 934 previously with filter problems


----------



## JetJockey (May 15, 2013)

Here is a video I did on assembling the whole house wine filter with a tube to drain the housing.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3jHeRHtZ-s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3jHeRHtZ-s[/ame]

Bob


----------



## Norske (May 15, 2013)

Great vid!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 15, 2013)

Great video !!


----------



## dangerdave (May 16, 2013)

Hey! I got a thanks! I thought that looked like DB you were filtering!


----------



## JetJockey (May 16, 2013)

Dave,
If you were referring to the Vid, it was the Wine Expert White Merlot.


----------



## Stressbaby (May 16, 2013)

What is the purpose of the bracket?


----------



## JetJockey (May 16, 2013)

The clear screw-on housing can be hard to tighten or loosen if a good seal is made with the O-ring inside. That's why people recommend a wrench for the filter housing. The bracket is for attaching the whole house filter to your bench to hold it tightly when removing or installing the clear filter housing with a wrench or your hands. Without the bracket, it is hard to hold the filter and remove the bottom housing with a wrench.


----------



## dangerdave (May 16, 2013)

JetJockey said:


> Dave,
> If you were referring to the Vid, it was the Wine Expert White Merlot.


 
My bad! The color is very similar.


----------



## JetJockey (May 16, 2013)

You just jumped the gun, because after the 6 gallons of White Merlot, I filtered 6 gallons of DB! Now if you can only predict the end of the world, I'd be really impressed! You can't do any worse than the last couple of predictions!


----------



## mano (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys

I want to build my own wine-filter set-up and unfortunately filtersfast.com don't ship to Iceland where I live. Does anyone know where else I can order from?

Thanks. 
Mano


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 20, 2013)

Take those Part # and do a google search for them - or email the manufacturer
and ask them also.


----------



## JetJockey (Jun 26, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> I wonder if you could hook one of these up to a House? Has anyone tried that before. Man I'm thinking you could put it on the main water line a filter your whole house with it



I thought Shoebiedoo meant that you could hook up the filter and provide filtered WINE throughout the house! Guess that was a Freudian slurp!


----------



## tonyt (Jun 26, 2013)

FWIW, I have both housings, the one with the air bleed button on top and the one without. I could never get the button to stop leaking air so I ordered the one without the button. It works great, no air leaks with only hand tightening.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jun 26, 2013)

JetJockey said:


> I thought Shoebiedoo meant that you could hook up the filter and provide filtered WINE throughout the house! Guess that was a Freudian slurp!



Spoken like a true pilot


----------



## Grasshopper (Jun 30, 2013)

*Using PD-x-934 Filters*

I bought my filter setup before the discussion about the poor fit of the PD-x-934 filters and the current recommendation to use the P-x type. Of course, when I bought the housing I also bought 6 of the PD-x filters to make sure I had plenty on hand. Since I am too cheap to waste these I developed the following technique to use them until I restock with the P-x type.

I used the tip in the OP of marking the housing and top in the closed position without a filter to know when I have the housing tight. Although it was fairly easy to get the marks to line up with the PD-x filter, this was because the base stopped turning a full revolution before it seated. After some playing around I hit on the following: I put about 1.5 to 2 inches of water in a sauce plan and brought it to a boil. I put the bottom of the filter in the boiling water for about 15-20 seconds then flipped the housing a did the same to the top before finally putting the bottom back in the water for an additional 20 - 30 seconds. I then took the filter out of the water, let it drip for a few seconds and put it in the housing while still hot. This softens the plastic inner core enough that it is then fairly easy to get the housing tightened to the marks. 

I found that the nylon barb fittings need a lot of Teflon tape to seal. I had to use 6 full wraps which is way more than I would use on a plumbing fitting to get a good seal. 

I also had some difficulty filling the filter and found that turning the filter upside down was a good way to clear the air out of it. I use the plastic pipe on the inside of the filter as pictured by DangerDave in the filter review post. 

Once I did all of this, I was able to filter water from one carboy to another without bubbles in the discharge tubing and then filter a batch of Pinot Gris.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Grasshopper 
for confirming that the hard piece of plastic appears to be the problem with this original setup. Let me know if you have any other issues with the newer upgraded type of filters .

Thanks again


----------



## geek (Sep 16, 2013)

If the filter with the hard plastic appears to be the root cause, can we still use the older housing with the new filter?

The original housing I bought I think is the 158326.
I can buy replacement filters but really don't want to buy the rest of the setup again...

Will check that video from Bob now...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 16, 2013)

geek said:


> If the filter with the hard plastic appears to be the root cause, can we still use the older housing with the new filter?
> 
> The original housing I bought I think is the 158326.
> I can buy replacement filters but really don't want to buy the rest of the setup again...
> ...



Yes the filter appears to be the main problem - but if you use the old filter with any housing there is a good chance that you might of damaged the 2 sealing contacts (beveled edges) - please inspect your housing where your filter should seal and see if there is any damage


----------



## Thig (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought a piece of 1/2 inch PVC to extend the pickup tube but it will press in. It is too big, I think it is schedule 40 pvc. Did I buy the wrong thing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 17, 2013)

I believe it is the garden irrigation pipe - gray in color - 

I can try and find the link where it was discussed more in detail


----------



## Thig (Sep 17, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I believe it is the garden irrigation pipe - gray in color -
> 
> I can try and find the link where it was discussed more in detail



Yeah, I bought the white PVC. I will look again. Only paid $1.25 for a 2 foot piece so I am not out much.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 17, 2013)

check this thread 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/index33.html


----------



## JetJockey (Sep 18, 2013)

I bought the black VPC pipe at Home Depot. 2' for $0.80. Here is the link: Polyethylene pipe. It's in the section with PVC and galvanized pipe. Near the threading machine with the nipples. BTW: don't try to have it threaded! It's too soft and the threader just smashes the walls. Don't ask how I know!


----------



## geek (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob,

and you still used the older style filter AND housing, correct?
I will be getting a new filter but hesitating to buy new housing and barbs...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 18, 2013)

geek said:


> Bob,
> 
> and you still used the older style filter AND housing, correct?
> I will be getting a new filter but hesitating to buy new housing and barbs...



Varis 
Did you inspect your housing for any damage from using your previous filters ??


----------



## JetJockey (Sep 18, 2013)

Geek,
I'm still using the Pentek #158326 filter assembly. I am also using the original batch of PD-5-934 and PD-1-934 filters that I bought with the assembly. When I replace filters, I'll by the newer filters WITHOUT the hard plastic tube in the center to avoid the potential housing damage caused by the PD-X-934 filters.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 18, 2013)

JetJockey said:


> Geek,
> I'm still using the Pentek #158326 filter assembly. I am also using the original batch of PD-5-934 and PD-1-934 filters that I bought with the assembly. When I replace filters, I'll by the newer filters WITHOUT the hard plastic tube in the center to avoid the potential housing damage caused by the PD-X-934 filters.


 
There was a defect in the filter length of the hard plastic insert - when it actually happened ????

But after talking to the rep he mentioned that the newer filters are the same except it does not have the plastic insert and the newer housing is just better built - referring to the type of plastic that they use to make it with .


----------



## geek (Sep 18, 2013)

Steve,

the filter housing seemed ok when I quickly looked at it; will check it again tonight and post a pic as needed.

Thanks for the follow-ups.


----------



## geek (Sep 19, 2013)

Wonder if this filter from Home Depot will work....so similar and no hard plastic inside.


----------



## geek (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's the HD link, I see no mention of the microns:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Spun-...k-FXUSC/100094268?keyword=199777#.Ujr_vMaKJ0o

..


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 19, 2013)

I would not use it !

It does not mention the micron size and it does mention that it is a carbon filter


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> There was a defect in the filter length of the hard plastic insert - when it actually happened ????
> 
> But after talking to the rep he mentioned that the newer filters are the same except it does not have the plastic insert and the newer housing is just better built - referring to the type of plastic that they use to make it with .



has anyone tried to remove the plastic insert ,or trim it?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 25, 2013)

Ricky - 
I thought about it and it would take 1 1/4 '' drill bit or such and for less than 4 dollars ???
I would call filterfast and see if they wont give you a credit or something ?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Ricky -
> I thought about it and it would take 1 1/4 '' drill bit or such and for less than 4 dollars ???
> I would call filterfast and see if they wont give you a credit or something ?



Hahah.... I bought a case each, of the 1 and 5 microns.... In January!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 25, 2013)

did you try the paint pen of aligning it up ? see beginning of thread 

As long as it aligns up a good seal is created and I would not worry at that point. 

Possible dremel tool ???


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 26, 2013)

I just came up with an idea this morning - 
They make a saw blade kit for the dremel (rotary tool ) you can go inside and cut away the plastic and pull it out. 

see this link for more details - I have seen them at the big box stores as well as harbor freight 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WTP3OW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I just came up with an idea this morning -
> They make a saw blade kit for the dremel (rotary tool ) you can go inside and cut away the plastic and pull it out.
> 
> see this link for more details - I have seen them at the big box stores as well as harbor freight
> http://www.amazon.com/Rotary-Accessories-Circular-Blades-Mandrel/dp/B005WTP3OW


Yeah, Steve I was thinking about a dremel also.... But you think It would leave a BURNT plastic taste or smell.... I'm gonna give them a call this morning to see if they will do something or have any ideas.Im thinking the inserts glued in?... Thanks for helping.


----------



## geek (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't have as many as you do ricky, I have one left over also bought in January and they denied a credit being the purchase over 6 months.
I would also try to trim this one and if too much trouble then to the garbage.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2013)

geek said:


> I don't have as many as you do ricky, I have one left over also bought in January and they denied a credit being the purchase over 6 months.
> I would also try to trim this one and if too much trouble then to the garbage.



Yeah geek, just got off the phone with FF, and they said ,what you said ... 6 month return policy... I mentioned that the filters where defective, and she said she never heard that.... Lol... I'll try cutting in


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 27, 2013)

I had good luck softening the plastic boiling water. Check out my earlier post #31 in this thread. The gist is below:

I put about 1.5 to 2 inches of water in a sauce plan and brought it to a boil. I put the bottom of the filter in the boiling water for about 15-20 seconds then flipped the housing a did the same to the top before finally putting the bottom back in the water for an additional 20 - 30 seconds. I then took the filter out of the water, let it drip for a few seconds and put it in the housing while still hot. This softens the plastic inner core enough that it is then fairly easy to get the housing tightened to the marks.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2013)

Grasshopper said:


> I had good luck softening the plastic boiling water. Check out my earlier post #31 in this thread. The gist is below:
> 
> I put about 1.5 to 2 inches of water in a sauce plan and brought it to a boil. I put the bottom of the filter in the boiling water for about 15-20 seconds then flipped the housing a did the same to the top before finally putting the bottom back in the water for an additional 20 - 30 seconds. I then took the filter out of the water, let it drip for a few seconds and put it in the housing while still hot. This softens the plastic inner core enough that it is then fairly easy to get the housing tightened to the marks.



That's a great idea ,grasshopper. Did you have any air bubbles?... I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 27, 2013)

I forgot all about that Grasshopper 

Thanks for sharing that with us again


----------



## bike2500 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok so after reading the issues with the filters and the relief valves I want to make sure I buy the right things. This was the list that I believe Steve posted originally:

FILTER HOUSING - 158116 - 
WRENCH- SW-1A
BRACKET - 244047
FILTER - 1 MICRON = P1
FILTER - 5 MICRON = P5
Barb fittings - 1/4 npt to 3/8 barb 

So is this what I should buy or has there been any changes I should take into consideration? Also I watched the video. What is the purpose of the 9" black tubing that went in the top of the filter housing?


----------



## cool77 (Sep 30, 2013)

The black tube is to suck wine up from the bottom of WHF case. So at the end, you have less wine loss.

Another way is to turn whf upside down to get all the remaining wine when there is no more wine in your carboy. 

Both are working, up to you.


----------



## geek (Sep 30, 2013)

hmmm, I used the new filter and racked carboy to carboy, still lots of air going through the OUT side of the setup.....what am I missing?

I made sure the filter is straight up in the housing...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 30, 2013)

bike2500 said:


> Ok so after reading the issues with the filters and the relief valves I want to make sure I buy the right things. This was the list that I believe Steve posted originally:
> 
> FILTER HOUSING - 158116 -
> WRENCH- SW-1A
> ...



Yes this is the most updated list that I am aware of at this time - 
The 9'' tubing was to be able to suck all the wine from the filter without tilting it upside down


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 30, 2013)

geek said:


> hmmm, I used the new filter and racked carboy to carboy, still lots of air going through the OUT side of the setup.....what am I missing?
> 
> I made sure the filter is straight up in the housing...



Did you mark the housings like post 1 talks about ?

Teflon tape on the barbs threads ?

What size hose on both end of the housing are you using ?

How young is the wine - sometimes pulling thru a filter will aid in the process of extraction of CO2


----------



## geek (Oct 1, 2013)

Good questions Steve,

I don't remember the hose diameter I am using, what is the recommended size? Still using same housing/barb setup from before, yes barbs were tighten using teflon.
My wine is certainly young but maybe the diameter of the hose is not helping. I know way back I did heat both ends of the hose in order to widen it a bit so I can put them into the barbs. Today I don't need to heat them again as I just push hard and insert them in both ends.


----------



## bike2500 (Oct 9, 2013)

getting ready to use my allinonepump and filtration this weekend. Does it make sense to use a filter AND degass at the same time? Since the degassing process will likely take several transfers, should I use the filter on only one of them?

RJ Spagnols Chilean Malbec kit


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes you can filter and degass at the same time. 

What is not recommended is to filter as you are bottling


----------



## bike2500 (Oct 9, 2013)

but if I need to transfer it several times in order to completely degass will it hurt to run it through the filter each time. Basically, does filtering multiple times hurt the wine? I wouldn't think so, but just checking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 9, 2013)

I just PM you 

Need more information - 
How old us the wine and type
How many vacuum rackings have you done already 
Why do you feel you have a CO 2 issue 
You can always transfer and then add the filter inline latter


----------



## cheesehead (Oct 24, 2013)

i just found these 1 micron filters in stock at "Pure Water Site" for $1.99 each any thoughts as to why these wouldnt work? i can only surmise that the cheaper they are the less effective they might be. 5 micron filters also available for the same $1.99 ea. they appear to be the same ( without the end caps)
*Hydronix 2.5" x 9 7/8" Sediment Filter Cartridge - 1 Micron*



 <FORM id=yfc_1 method=post action=https://order.store.yahoo.net/yhst-42418596143763/cgi-bin/wg-order?yhst-42418596143763+hy2x97sefica>Item# _sdc-25-1001_
$1.99
_Availability: _In Stock
<INPUT class=ys_primary title="Add to cart" value="Add to cart" type=submit><INPUT value=yhst-42418596143763 type=hidden name=vwcatalog><INPUT value=hy2x97sefica type=hidden name=vwitem><INPUT value=http://www.purewatersite.com/hy2x97sefica.html type=hidden name=.autodone></FORM>



*Product Description*

The Hydronix 10" Sediment Filter Cartridge is the same cartridge as the Liquatec SDF-25-1001 Sediment Filter. This polypropylene filter, also known as Hydronix SDC-25-1001 is used as a pre-filtration for reverse osmosis systems and post-filtration for GAC filters. The Hydronix Sediment Water Filter Cartridge reduces extra fine dirt, sand, silt, rust and sediment found in your drinking water. It is also used in a wide range of applications such as residential, commercial, industrial and food service. In addition to replacing the Liquatec SDF-25-1001, this Hydronix filter also replaces the Pentek 155225-43 as well as the Watts FPMB1-978.

In addition to replacing the Liquatec SDF-25-1001 filter, this Hydronix sediment water filter is an economical replacement filter for the Watts 10" FPMB1-978 Sediment Water Filter - 1 Micron. Hydronix Sediment Filters are designed with true multi-stage depth filtration. It is constructed with graded density that traps particles for superior performance and dirt holding capacity over standard spun polypropylene and string wound cartridges.


Hydronix 10" Sediment cartridge filter specifications:</p> 
Economically priced
Nominal micron rating 1
Flow rate: 0.6 psi @ 5 gpm
Replace filter every 6 months
Dimensions: 2 1/2" x 9 7/8"
Multi-stage depth filtration
NSF/ANSI component tested
Temperature range: 40 degrees to 145 degrees Fahrenheit


The Hydronix SDC-25-1001 Filter can be used in standard size 10" water filter housings that use a standard 10" sediment cartridge: Pentek, Ametek, US Filter, American Plumber, Culligan and many other brands. Be sure to check the size of your filter cartridge before purchasing. For optimum performance of your filter housing, replace your Hydronix Sediment Filter every 6 months depending on usage. Do not use this filter cartridge with water that is microbiologically unsafe or of unknown quality without sufficient disinfection before or after the system.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice replacement Cheesehead !

They appear to be identical


----------



## SUMMERHILLVINES (Oct 24, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, Steve I was thinking about a dremel also.... But you think It would leave a BURNT plastic taste or smell.... I'm gonna give them a call this morning to see if they will do something or have any ideas.Im thinking the inserts glued in?... Thanks for helping.


I've had good luck just reaming out the edges of the filter sleeve to make fit up easier. Using a step bit bit similar to the large one from Harbor Freight referenced below. Slow spin with variable speed drill motor. No problems with over heated plastic. 

Warrior 69088 2 Piece Titanium Nitride Coated High Speed Steel Step Drills
2 Piece Titanium Nitride Coated High Speed Steel Step Drill Bits
Item #69088
Only: $29.99
Sale: $17.99


----------



## buckhorn (Oct 24, 2013)

cheesehead said:


> i just found these 1 micron filters in stock at "Pure Water Site" for $1.99 ...
> *Hydronix 2.5" x 9 7/8" Sediment Filter Cartridge - 1 Micron*



Cheesehead - what is the web address of this "Pure Water Site"?

I just ordered a whole house filter from filters fast. They were out of the P1 filters suggested on this site, but I found this filter there and added one to my order. It was on sale for 2.99 at Filters Fast, a little more but since I was already paying the shipping -- just looking for re-suppliers for the future. The Hydronix 5 micron cast more than the P5 filter, so I stuck with the P5.

-Brian


----------



## ou8amaus (Oct 27, 2013)

*Filter issue with #5*

I used the whole house filter for the first time today, and was really impressed with the simplicity and the speed of the process. I do notice some oxygen in the filter, but it was minimal and looks to be one pocket constantly circulated by the incoming unfiltered wine. The wine exiting the filter has no air bubbles. Based on recommendations here I purchased the system with a 1 micron filter for whites, and a 5 micron filter for reds (as I have read the 1 micron might strip color/flavor from reds.) The 2 whites and 1 batch of DB I processed through the 1 micron; came out crystal. My concern is regarding the 5 micron filter. At the end of processing my reds (relatively already clear using Isinglass and chitosan but sitting on lees) I ended up picking up a little of the sediment (maybe 1 oz at most) and I noticed the wine exiting the filter looked cloudy. I immediately shut everything down, and sure enough the last bit of red wine coming out of the filter was cloudy??? My previous experiences with the ferrari plate filter system where not great, but they always took out the yeast particles! I had made sure to tape up the fittings and mark the housing to be sure everything was sealed up... so where is the issue? Is a 5 micron filter supposed to filter out yeast? If yes can someone suggest where my problem might be? If no then how much color/flavor can I expect to be stripped of my reds using a 1 micron?

Really appreciate your feedback solving this one! Apart from this hiccup I am in love with the whole AIOP+WHF system... Thank you


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 27, 2013)

From all my research it takes anything lower than a .45 micron filter to filter out yeast, or make it sterile.
If you need part # for filters that fit that cartridge that go down to .35 which are nominal rated - let me know and I will go thru my notes and post them

I also noticed that you are not using a sediment tip in your full carboy - that is probably why you got so much sediment into your filter, it is a small black tip that fits on the end of the racking cane.


----------



## ou8amaus (Oct 27, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> From all my research it takes anything lower than a .45 micron filter to filter out yeast, or make it sterile.
> If you need part # for filters that fit that cartridge that go down to .35 which are nominal rated - let me know and I will go thru my notes and post them
> 
> I also noticed that you are not using a sediment tip in your full carboy - that is probably why you got so much sediment into your filter, it is a small black tip that fits on the end of the racking cane.



I still use the sediment tip, but depending on how deep/compacted your less are I might forgo it... In this case I was also using your pump, so I could focus on the tip of the racking cane a little more. A little sediment got pulled in, but I have not been concerned with this with previous filters. And let me clarify, I am trying to clarify, not sterilize. This wine has already been stabilized. I guess my question could be boiled down to... What micron level is required to assure that any VISIBLE sediment pull in will be stopped?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 27, 2013)

You should be ok -
I will typically filter 1 week atleast before bottling, just to make sure if any sediment has settled out on the bottom of the carboy prior to bottling.


----------



## cheesehead (Oct 28, 2013)

www.purewatersite.com


----------



## cheesehead (Oct 28, 2013)

buckhorn said:


> Cheesehead - what is the web address of this "Pure Water Site"?
> 
> I just ordered a whole house filter from filters fast. They were out of the P1 filters suggested on this site, but I found this filter there and added one to my order. It was on sale for 2.99 at Filters Fast, a little more but since I was already paying the shipping -- just looking for re-suppliers for the future. The Hydronix 5 micron cast more than the P5 filter, so I stuck with the P5.
> 
> -Brian


www.purwatersite.com i also odered the p5 from filterfast but due to p1 out of stock i went with the hydronix p1 from amazon.com after the shipping cost came out to be more than the filters at pure water site. sometimes if it sounds too good to be true , it usually is, sorry for the false leads, i think they were trying to charge shipping on each item and not the whole shipment


----------



## Ricky (Oct 30, 2013)

Grasshopper said:


> I had good luck softening the plastic boiling water. Check out my earlier post #31 in this thread. The gist is below:
> 
> I put about 1.5 to 2 inches of water in a sauce plan and brought it to a boil. I put the bottom of the filter in the boiling water for about 15-20 seconds then flipped the housing a did the same to the top before finally putting the bottom back in the water for an additional 20 - 30 seconds. I then took the filter out of the water, let it drip for a few seconds and put it in the housing while still hot. This softens the plastic inner core enough that it is then fairly easy to get the housing tightened to the marks.



Grasshopper!! that works ,i just finished up 11 gallons, and did 11 gallons a month ago....Thanks for your imput,i cranked down on the lid marked it ,put the HOT cartridge in cranked it to the same mark, using steve`s method of marking the housing and lid..i don`t use the black pipe,i just flip the housing when it`s full


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 30, 2013)

I am glad it worked for you Ricky !

How did your wine look after it was filtered ? 

Still enjoying the pump - I assume ? 

I should post this on my FAQ's about heating up the filters with the solid plastic inserts


----------



## Thig (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried to microwave one of the filters with the insert? I know some plastics are not microwaveable and get soft really soft when put in there.


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 4, 2013)

Thig, i havent heard or read of anyone doing that, However i think the whole "boil the ends method" is about softening just the ends for a better seal . In my opinion nuking the whole filter would melt or soften the inner sleeve in its entirety thereby possibly altering the whole shape and fit of the filter. Your best bet is to locate sleeveless filters all together to avoid a future problem, but if you can find a super cheap one with the sleeve and nuke it for ? mins and be the "guinee pig" let us know how that works before you try to filter actual wine with it. I am going to be putting mine together tomorrow morn to filter a chardonnay very soon, but i already purchased Purenex P1 filters from Amazon and P5 filters from filterfast all w/o sleeves and prices were very reasonable, hope this helps, Loddie


----------



## Thig (Nov 4, 2013)

I tied to nuke over the weekend and it did nothing. Apparently the filters are microwave safe.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 4, 2013)

For my very expensive filters 100 dollars or so - they are absolute filters. I rinse them in meta and put them in the microwave to dry and sterilize them. I know it sounds weird and all but a great winemaker showed me that trick 

Thanks Steve


----------



## GreginND (Nov 4, 2013)

Steve, do you back flush those filters when you are done with a batch?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes I do 

I only do it to the expensive filters - the nominal filters - cheaper ones - I will do several carboys and pitch them out when done. 

Thanks Steve


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 6, 2013)

Well my fellow winers, I am no longer an AIO virgin, Thanx to vacuumman (that dont sound right ,lol) and his fabulous all in one pump. It arrived yesterday afternoon and came complete with all you need to make our hobbie/ life soooo much easier!!! I also ordered the whole house filter last week but only the filters showed up from amazon 1 day ship so i must now wait to experience the fun of filtering and clearing a batch of chardonnay until later this week or next week. If anyone is in doubt as to buying the AIO , please read these reviews, they arent lying when they say its been a time saver that leaves you wondering what took so long to invest in. And Steves impeccible customer service is by far the best ive ever experienced (Thank you steve, and sorry for bugging you so much on the phone) Aside from the hydrometer,and bottle cleaning /drying tree, this is a must have item. I swear I almost gave this hobbie up because I dreaded degassing and transfering/ carrying heavy carboys, but no more. I racked a 5 gal carboy in under 4 minutes and degassed at the same time, Beautiful pump, Steve !!!! i will quit now but could go on and on, Me so Happy!!!! 
side note, added filter inline and worked perfectly !!!!


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 31, 2014)

How many carboys can you do with the P1 and P5 filters.

thx


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 31, 2014)

I guess that all depends what is going thru the filters ?
I would guess around 6 carboys - I am sure alot of people would possibly disagree - either + or - 
But that is my personal opinion


----------



## Stickymatch (Apr 1, 2014)

My AIO arrives today and I can't wait to mess with it tonight. I've been reading this thread and I'm probably going to purchase the whole house filter but have a couple of questions:

1. What's the best way to sanitize this setup, including the filter?
2. When should I filter my wine?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 1, 2014)

Stickymatch said:


> My AIO arrives today and I can't wait to mess with it tonight. I've been reading this thread and I'm probably going to purchase the whole house filter but have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What's the best way to sanitize this setup, including the filter?
> 2. When should I filter my wine?



Well if this helps at all ?
I will suck meta thru the racking cane assembly - like I am doing a normal transfer. I will then have approx 1 gallon in the carboy , I then use my carboy cleaner ( the drill type ) to sanitize the entire inside of the carboy. Then empty the carboy. 
Then I mist anything that did not get touched with meta - like the upper half of the racking cane

If you have a filter - put it inline and empty it prior to transferring any wine.

I like to filter my wine approx 1 week prior to bottling or when ever a transfer id close to the bottling time


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 1, 2014)

Stickymatch, you are in for a real thrill. This AIO is the best thing invented since wine. 

I have a question about the filter setup for those who have had good luck. First of all, I am using the latest version as recommended on Steves site. I am having trouble with it sucking air and not filling the filter housing completely. I'm 99% sure the air is coming from the intake valve and not the O-ring seal. 

If it's getting air, would that cause the housing to not fill all the way? (there is about an inch of headspace when filtering) or is that the way it's supposed to work. Minus the air of course.


----------



## Stickymatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Steve...thanks, that's what I wanted to know.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 1, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> Stickymatch, you are in for a real thrill. This AIO is the best thing invented since wine.
> 
> I have a question about the filter setup for those who have had good luck. First of all, I am using the latest version as recommended on Steves site. I am having trouble with it sucking air and not filling the filter housing completely. I'm 99% sure the air is coming from the intake valve and not the O-ring seal.
> 
> If it's getting air, would that cause the housing to not fill all the way? (there is about an inch of headspace when filtering) or is that the way it's supposed to work. Minus the air of course.




Lori 
Did you mark the filter as talked about in this link ?
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/

Yes you may have to put teflon tape on the threads of the barbs 

How young is the wine ?
Sucking wine thru a filter will really remove any remaining CO2 from the wine 

I hope this helps


----------



## wildvines (Apr 2, 2014)

I used no tape and worked fine. I just made sure I screwed the top down really right. At first wasn't going through the filter but after a nice tight seal it worked great


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 2, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Lori
> Did you mark the filter as talked about in this link ?
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/
> 
> ...


 
No, I did not mark the housing. I read that tutorial and to be honest, I couldn't see why it was necessary. If I could hand tighten it once, I could do it twice. 

I kind of remember using Teflon tape. But that was back in October and I could be wrong. 
The wine was kind of young. As were the previous ones. I will try doing just water and see if it still does it. If it does, I'll replace the barb adapters and make sure I use teflon tape. I am almost positive it is coming in at the intake area and not the o-ring.


----------



## JetJockey (Apr 2, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> No, I did not mark the housing. I read that tutorial and to be honest, I couldn't see why it was necessary. If I could hand tighten it once, I could do it twice.
> 
> I kind of remember using Teflon tape. But that was back in October and I could be wrong.
> The wine was kind of young. As were the previous ones. I will try doing just water and see if it still does it. If it does, I'll replace the barb adapters and make sure I use teflon tape. I am almost positive it is coming in at the intake area and not the o-ring.



Lori,
While you have it apart, just tighten it up without a filter in it an use a sharpie to mark the housing and canister (clear filter housing) in two places. I't reassuring to see that you get it tight when the filter is installed and the two lines on the housing (lid) align perfectly with the two lines on the canister! Just another variable eliminated. After some time, I had to use some teflon tape on my inlet barb because i was getting a slight air leak. At least I knew it wasn't the filter housing/canister o-ring seal because my wittness marks were aligned! BTW, I use two lines about 1/3 to 1/4 of the circle apart because it's easier to see if two are aligned than just one.


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 2, 2014)

This seems interesting - i had given up on filter systems seeing how the one at the wine store is so expensive and has to use and replace expensive filters every time it is used and even seems messy - simply seemed not worth it.

I just learned to let wine settle and take off the top.

If I can ask about this system - what is the initial cost? - does it work well? Does it waste any wine in spillage? Is there any ongoing cost in replacing filters?


----------



## GreginND (Apr 2, 2014)

vacuum pump prices vary. The whole house filter canisters run $20-30. The filters are $3-5.


----------



## wildvines (Apr 2, 2014)

Cheap. Or I thought it was


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2014)

*I just learned to let wine settle and take off the top.*

Filters do not have to be expensive. It just depends on which unit you buy. Some filters are even reusable. It sounds like you're choosing to lose wine rather then spend a few dollars the way you say it. Like bottlers you can go as simple and thrifty as you want to more expensive and less time consuming units.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 2, 2014)

JetJockey said:


> Lori,
> While you have it apart, just tighten it up without a filter in it an use a sharpie to mark the housing and canister (clear filter housing) in two places. I't reassuring to see that you get it tight when the filter is installed and the two lines on the housing (lid) align perfectly with the two lines on the canister! Just another variable eliminated. After some time, I had to use some teflon tape on my inlet barb because i was getting a slight air leak. At least I knew it wasn't the filter housing/canister o-ring seal because my wittness marks were aligned! BTW, I use two lines about 1/3 to 1/4 of the circle apart because it's easier to see if two are aligned than just one.


 
Mr. Customer service, (Steve) gave me a call and explained the line thing and that some filters are taller than others which can vary the tightness. So without a filter, I tightened as hard as I could and made a line. Then put a new filter in and OH WHAT A DIFFERNCE! I had to get the filter wrench out to tighten it to the line with a filter in it. I made several passes with water before I put some wine through it. Nice and bubble-less. 
I noticed after removing the filter to clean it, I had to tighten it PAST the line to remove the air. I would expect that since O-rings do tend to get smashed. That's why they make O-ring grease but I won't go there. .

In the end, I am having much better luck. I probably need to read the *entire tutorial *next time to understand before I get frustrated.


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> *I just learned to let wine settle and take off the top.*
> 
> Filters do not have to be expensive. It just depends on which unit you buy. Some filters are even reusable. It sounds like you're choosing to lose wine rather then spend a few dollars the way you say it. Like bottlers you can go as simple and thrifty as you want to more expensive and less time consuming units.




No I don't lose a drop - I put dross no matter how little in pop bottles no matter how long it takes and let it settle then siphon off the top or even drink the last drops with a straw for a taste test. 
I always see a very clear line in the settling.

After a year - all my wines are very clear in the bottle except for some smudge spots. -I use sparkloid for the natural fruit wines.

But if this works it might make things easier - it all depends what is meant by "a few dollars" per batch - I have to cost analyze. One person's few dollars is a wasteful expense to another. My general rule is "If effort saves money then use effort."
Buying it as a fun winemaking toy is OK , so long as the ongoing cost is not wasteful.
Oh I just realized -needing an ongoing supply of filters would be a problem because I live in a somewhat small isolated city. I would buy the filter thing on my next trip to the capital - happens rarely.

By bottlers - you mean wine corkers?

--
Anyway - thanks people who answered. This is not really essential to me as I'm satisfied with my clearing but I will explore this for interest. The only other mechanized system was the professional one in the only brew store here and I didn't like it - this might be better.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Apr 2, 2014)

O rings on beer kegs can be finicky. Lube helps a lot. I would think it would help on the filter. It's food grade so shouldn't be an issue. It's nasty to put on though. If you try it wear gloves. 

I just bought an AIO but do not have a filter set up. 


Jim


----------



## kryptonitewine (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi jacking the thread (sorry)


Is there a trick to bottling with the AIO? I can't figure out the little hole in the tube. I see no difference in flow


Jim


----------



## reefman (Apr 2, 2014)

LoneStarLori said:


> . I would expect that since O-rings do tend to get smashed. That's why they make O-ring grease but I won't go there. .
> .


O-rings have a value called compression set (I used to be the Quality Manager at an o-ring mfg. plant), depending on the material used to make the o-ring. If you "squish" (technical term)an o-ring beyond it's compression set value, it will not return to it's full cross-section diameter. I don't think you exceeded that value, but you never know. Anyway, the filter housing mfg. should have picked the correct o-ring material for the application. Sorry, I'm rambling now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2014)

beggarsu said:


> After a year - all my wines are very clear in the bottle except for some smudge spots. -I use sparkloid for the natural fruit wines.
> 
> By bottlers - you mean wine corkers?
> 
> .



By Bottlers I am talking about bottling machines like the All in One.

Using a clearing agent and waiting a year works very well. I really gives the lees time to settle down and compact making it easier to rack without hardly any carry over of sediment.


----------



## beggarsu (Apr 2, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> By Bottlers I am talking about bottling machines like the All in One.
> 
> Using a clearing agent and waiting a year works very well. I really gives the lees time to settle down and compact making it easier to rack without hardly any carry over of sediment.





Here's an all in one - Looks like a bottle filler and de-gasser combined - 200 $


http://www.allinonewinepump.com/

---

Heh, I usually wait 10 days max after using sparkloid then do the next step, been ok for me so far.

You know what would be really great would be a washable metal filter like I got in my coffee machine. They probably wouldn't make and sell that if they could.


----------



## acrylic-wine-dispaly (Apr 10, 2014)

many thanks. i learn much from your post, i like it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 12, 2014)

When putting the tubing inside the housing so it draws from the bottom, could you use braided PVC?


----------



## Stickymatch (Apr 13, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> When putting the tubing inside the housing so it draws from the bottom, could you use braided PVC?



I assume you could, just make sure your OD is the correct size as the "side wall" tends to be thicker than normal clear tubing. Also, in my experience, the braided tubing tends to have one hell of a memory and if it's been wound on a spool, as most is, you'll need to work at getting it straight enough compared to the solid black tubing referenced in this thread. Unless you have it laying around, I wouldn't waste my money. If would be far cheaper in buying the black tubing...I just picked up a 2' section at Home Depot for $0.80.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with Stickymatch - 
I really don't think that the pipe is needed anymore - considering I found out where the air was coming in thru the filter. The main reason was not to add any of that air coming in thru the housing to touch the wine, it is much easier to flip the cartridge assembly upside down and get all the wine out of it. 

On the other hand - if it is permanently mounted that by all means I recommend putting the hard pipe inside.


----------



## Stickymatch (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, I was going to flip the canister over but then decided to use the bracket and "hard" install it. Because of this, I'm using the pipe inside. If this somehow proves to cause issues, I'll just disconnect from the bracket and do the flip method instead.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 13, 2014)

Stickymatch said:


> Yep, I was going to flip the canister over but then decided to use the bracket and "hard" install it. Because of this, I'm using the pipe inside. If this somehow proves to cause issues, I'll just disconnect from the bracket and do the flip method instead.



One of mine is permanently attached - no problems at all with the plastic rigid pipe installed - all issues were caused because of the filters being used with the hard inside walls.


----------



## Putterrr (May 15, 2014)

Question for all you whole house filter experts.

I used mine for the first time this week and generally all went well. There were no leaks or air being pulled into my receiving carboys.

The first time through the canister filled to the top and then I flipped it upside down to finish. I then moved the racking cane over to the next carboy. I righted the filter housing and started the pump up. This time the wine started transferring before the housing was totally full. Again I flipped it upside down and continued on. Through the whole second filtering there was about 2 inches at the top of the housing that did not fill with wine. The filtering seemed to go OK though and I could see not bubbles in my outlet hose.

Any suggestions why the houseing didn't fill completely the second time? I'm guessing that because the cartridge was saturdated, this allow wine to flow before the canister was 100% full.

Thx


----------



## cheesehead (May 16, 2014)

Putterrr said:


> Question for all you whole house filter experts.
> 
> I used mine for the first time this week and generally all went well. There were no leaks or air being pulled into my receiving carboys.
> 
> ...


 I too have had this issue with the housing not filling up completely after one transfer and flipping the housing over to get all the wine out, sometimes i can press the relief valve thats inline a few times and it will fill back up. Not sure what causes this , Maybe Steve from AIO can chime in and give us a clue!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 16, 2014)

I believe your statement is most likely the problem - 

I'm guessing that because the cartridge was saturated, this allow wine to flow before the canister was 100% full.

Do you have a pipe installed on yours ?


----------



## ou8amaus (May 16, 2014)

I have also had this issue, but I have found that in most cases if I tilt the filter slightly at an angle and wait 20 to 30 seconds the canister will mostly fill up. I have not used the pipe extension mentioned, but I can see how it might help if you inverted the housing until it filled up.


----------



## Putterrr (May 19, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I believe your statement is most likely the problem -
> 
> I'm guessing that because the cartridge was saturated, this allow wine to flow before the canister was 100% full.
> 
> Do you have a pipe installed on yours ?


 
No pipe installed. It doesn't seem to create any issues so I wont worry about it.

cheers


----------



## benspo111 (May 28, 2014)

How do you guys/gals go about cleaning the whole house filter? Do you just run warm water through it and then toss the filter in the garbage?


----------



## tonyt (May 28, 2014)

benspo111 said:


> How do you guys/gals go about cleaning the whole house filter? Do you just run warm water through it and then toss the filter in the garbage?



I rinse with hot water, run sanitizing solution through it and store the once used filter in a zip-lock bag in the freezer. Then I usually forget that I have a filter in the freezer and open a new one for my next filtering.


----------



## benspo111 (May 28, 2014)

tonyt said:


> I rinse with hot water, run sanitizing solution through it and store the once used filter in a zip-lock bag in the freezer. Then I usually forget that I have a filter in the freezer and open a new one for my next filtering.



haha, great thanks Tony!


----------



## reefman (May 28, 2014)

Tonyt,
What's your process for prepping a new filter?


----------



## tonyt (May 28, 2014)

reefman said:


> Tonyt,
> What's your process for prepping a new filter?



I rinse in hot water, drain, run sanitizer through the entire system then wine. You have to waste the first 1/2 bottle of wine though. I try to filter at least a couple carboys at a time. If I filter two or three carboys I usually discard the filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 28, 2014)

Tony 
I believe putting them in the freezer breaks down the filter because of any moisture freezing causing the pores to become damaged. I know that others have put a sulfite solution in a ziploc bag for storing. 

I personally will use the 3 dollar filter - possibly more than 1 carboy at the filtering stage, to me it is not worth taking the chance for such a low price for a filter.


----------



## beggarsu (May 28, 2014)

Filters here are $5.5 - $8.50.

I run warm water over them from the tap on a slant taking care not to mix the inside (clean) with the outside (dirty) and then run warm water directly to the inside going outside.
I drain them dry elevated _(maybe do this 2-3 times)_ then pour a little sulphide solution over again with the inside opening pointing downwards on a little elevated house 'house' then cover loosely with plastic ziplock bag - let mostly dry again and then wrapped and in bottom fridge - not stored for long term -
2 times one micron (one was for first use re-bottling about 100 bottles of various fruit wines which was relatively clean) and one times 5 micron for 5 week period.

That's about 9.5 -10 US six gallon carboys total volume (but actually various small batches (my last three batches are 12 litres recipes) and small clean ups in there) for five weeks of filtering for three filters. 


So then ditched - not saved for a long time. No more wine making for me in the summer. 

I rinse my piping separately , then run water through then run water through with filter, (unscrew and empty any water) and then filter immediately - I don't waste wine - (no cleaning sulphides mixing in the filter with wine). 

I always get to drink the last 4-6 ounces that don't get through! 
If you don't taste test they kick you off on master chef so that's a rule I have to follow.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 28, 2014)

You could always use your filter housing and fill it up with a meta solution and connect a hose between inlet and outlet so no air or liquid can escape and keep your filters in there after back flushing them


----------



## ou8amaus (May 30, 2014)

I found the best way to rinse was simply running water in one end while blocking the other with my Palm. Made the particles "sweat" out of the filter. That being said I stopped trying to re-use filters as I was not getting good results. Best to just wait until you have a bunch of carboys to do and get them done consecutively. Cuts down cost, lost wine, and sanitizing time.


----------



## 4score (Jun 3, 2014)

The P5 filter is for "reds" and P1 for "whites". Would my Dragon Blood use the P5 also (a lot of fruit particles escaping through bag/net)? Which filter would be best for the basic Skeeter P?


----------



## Bygsky (Jun 21, 2014)

So....how far back into this thread is an updated list on pieces and parts to buy? Debating whether to pull the trigger on one of these AIO pumps with wine and beer attachments along with the filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 21, 2014)

I believe you my want to check out the review of the Allinonewinepump 
It goes more in detail about the type of questions you are asking - 

I can give a link but I am on my cell - hopefully some one will post it


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 21, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I believe you my want to check out the review of the Allinonewinepump
> It goes more in detail about the type of questions you are asking -
> 
> I can give a link but I am on my cell - hopefully some one will post it



I think this is the one he means: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks Paul 
Im on vacation right now and limited cell connection


----------



## beggarsu (Jun 22, 2014)

4score said:


> The P5 filter is for "reds" and P1 for "whites". Would my Dragon Blood use the P5 also (a lot of fruit particles escaping through bag/net)? Which filter would be best for the basic Skeeter P?



I use the 5 for DB and the 1 for skeeter pee. 
Skeeter Pee is almost like an "add on" flavour so no worry there - some people report not much or no sediment for DB even without filtering - just racking. 
...
I re-bottled and filtered rhubarb , crabapple using a "1" - these are like white wines.

I did Walmarts' apple juice, fruit store bought concentrates using a "1" as these are prepared and/or cleared concentrates . 
I filtered and re-bottled 100 bottles of home made non-kit wines with terrible sediment from last year that had never been filtered- that was a lesson to filter in the first place!


...
Natural berries like DB , I think I should use a "5", I'm afraid I might lose something - but maybe a "1" would do - since the clearing from all reports is so well, probably either would do. I'm not making DB for years of aging but I'll see what any leftovers might look like in the bottle next year.
------------------------

For the_'fruit particles escaping'_ I actually dump the fruit bag into the mix on the last day!! _Yes !_
I do the pressing , because I want it pressed and the dumping because I want every last bit of it the fruit flavour taken into the ferment - waste not, want not.



As for the fruit particles etc, I filter them out with a common household wire filter when I do the first time racking from the carboy - these are far too large to be wanting to pass them through the whole house filter.
Actually most of the time I rack I pass the wine through a common wire filter regardless just to take out any large particles might be around. Only time I don't need the wire filter is bottling or backsweetening after filtering with whole house filter.



The whole house filter will clog with heavy detritus - (happened to me once with the tail end of my first skeeter pee not completely settled - got it all through with one or two stoppages and cleaning of filter - but is manually troublesome - don't recommend it). These kinds of things should be racked out/settled out long before filtering time IMO.
--
Dropped on the floor and broke a whole house filter by accident after it was past it's use anyway. It's uniform material all the way through and very solid - Given the nature of the material seems to lend itself to rinsing and reusing filter while it is still fresh.


----------



## MrWino (Jun 23, 2014)

*filters*

Are there any filters available for the whole house filter that are less than 1 micron rating? The Bon Vino Mini-jet super sterile is rated at .5 micron. I have not been able to find a whole house filter cartridge that has a rating less than 1.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes 
McMaster Carr carries a,. 35 micron filter - I believe for approx 12 dollars or so 

I can get you the part # latter if intrestred


----------



## MrWino (Jun 24, 2014)

*filter*

Yes, please send me the part number and web site- Thanks


----------



## JetJockey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mr Wino,
Here is a link to the McMaster Filter Cartridge page. *I have never used these sub-micron filters*, but this appears to be the only 10" High, 0.35 micron filter with 1" id (2 3/4" OD) listed. http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-water-filter-cartridges/=sjqr70 See Part #45235K94 for $13.45, each.

Maybe Steve can confirm the part number, but this will get you started on their website.


----------



## ou8amaus (Jun 24, 2014)

JetJockey said:


> this appears to be the only 10" High, 0.35 micron filter with 1" id (2 3/4" OD) listed. http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-water-filter-cartridges/=sjqr70 See Part #45235K94 for $13.45, each.
> .



Great link, thank you for the info! 
I am also interested in sub 1 micron filtering as on some of my early drinking wines I am still getting sediment after going through the 1 micron filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks all !
I am on vacation we limited cell phone use - o believe I mention the part! On the review of the Allinone around the 4th page or so 

Thanks Steve


----------



## 4score (Jun 26, 2014)

beggarsu said:


> I use the 5 for DB and the 1 for skeeter pee.
> Skeeter Pee is almost like an "add on" flavour so no worry there - some people report not much or no sediment for DB even without filtering - just racking.
> ...
> I re-bottled and filtered rhubarb , crabapple using a "1" - these are like white wines.
> ...



Thanks! I was thinking the same thing.... 1 micron for SP and 5 for DB. I have noticed some very small floaties in the SP after the 1 micron filter but I'm not losing sleep over it!


----------



## jojabri (Jul 24, 2014)

So I added the recommended hose to the center of my filter housing to draw from the bottom of the unit, and now it only fills up about halfway when it filters. Is this normal or is there a problem somewhere? There doesn't appear to be an immediate damage to the quad-berry DB I just filtered through it (loooong story of it HAD to be done), but I don't want to risk running a long-termer through it if it will cause damage.

This week I will be purchasing a second whole house filter so that my hubby can double filter his home brew, and I don't want to make an order if I need to buy additional equipment.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 24, 2014)

jojabri said:


> So I added the recommended hose to the center of my filter housing to draw from the bottom of the unit, and now it only fills up about halfway when it filters. Is this normal or is there a problem somewhere? There doesn't appear to be an immediate damage to the quad-berry DB I just filtered through it (loooong story of it HAD to be done), but I don't want to risk running a long-termer through it if it will cause damage.
> 
> This week I will be purchasing a second whole house filter so that my hubby can double filter his home brew, and I don't want to make an order if I need to buy additional equipment.



Did you mark the housings with some sort of a marker as this thread in the beginning talks about ?

Does this happen with new filters or just between batches ?

I do not recommend putting 2 filters in line with each other


----------



## jojabri (Jul 25, 2014)

Yep, its marked.

This is the first time that I've used it with the hose inserted, so I can't be 100% sure.

Why would they make dual housings systems for two stage beer filtering if you shouldn't use two together? I'm not trying to be a smart allec or anything, I'm just confuzzled.


----------



## HillPeople (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a Culligan HF-360A with a 1 micron.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BQUPZ8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## electropoet (Sep 17, 2014)

*Filter Size*

Hello,
I know that the 5 micron is 'for reds' and the 1 micron is 'for whites'...but if your going to go down to 1 micron...should you hit it with a 5 micron first so you don't clog the filter? Just curious. Thanks.
-Scott


----------



## plowboy (Sep 17, 2014)

I ran 15 gallons of assorted wines through a 1micron filter yesterday and didn't have a problem with clogging. You could run it through both but that's twice the work and twice the cost. I don't know about you but I'm frugal and always conserving energy (aka cheap and lazy lol) so if I can get away with only one filtering I will.


----------



## bub307 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Aio*

is this the filter to use and can it be reused?

https://www.filtersfast.com/Pentek-P1-Poly-Spun-Filter.asp


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes that is the correct filter - 
Run several batches thru it - I don't reuse it for the minimal cost of that filter and possibly ruin a complete batch of wine ??


----------



## codeman (Sep 24, 2014)

A lot has been said here... The parts list in post 1, is that a gravity feed or vacuum? If gravity can it be altered to be vacuum? 
It's very tempting since alternatives cost $199.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 24, 2014)

codeman said:


> A lot has been said here... The parts list in post 1, is that a gravity feed or vacuum? If gravity can it be altered to be vacuum?
> It's very tempting since alternatives cost $199.



Some have tried and the results were it had too much resistance within the filter to gravity filter - with this style of filter. 

If you want - Im sure I could find the posts where several people attempted the same thing


----------



## codeman (Sep 24, 2014)

So what's used to put a vacuum on it? One of those automotive brake bleeder style hand pumps?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 24, 2014)

codeman said:


> So what's used to put a vacuum on it? One of those automotive brake bleeder style hand pumps?



Have you checked out my product or site ?
click on it below - allinonewinepump.com


----------



## armypilot (Sep 25, 2014)

I am going to filter my wine soon. I bought the 1 and 5 micron filter. One is for beer and the other is for wine I just cannot remember which is which. Can you help??

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 25, 2014)

5 micron is for your deep reds typically and the 1 micron is for your whites or fruit wines.
So I would imagine that you would be using a 1 micron for beer - but I am not a beer maker 
.


----------



## jojabri (Sep 26, 2014)

armypilot said:


> I am going to filter my wine soon. I bought the 1 and 5 micron filter. One is for beer and the other is for wine I just cannot remember which is which. Can you help??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



My hubby uses MY AIO for his brew. He's used both a 5 and a 1 micron (normally he just filters when I filter because I already have the setup out and he finishes out filter usage with his brew), and even a double filtration system going first through the 5, then the 1. I can't tell much of a difference either way. 

My only thought would be that a 1 micron might get gunked up easily unless you were using a secondary fermentation on your brew. The only basis for that would be that a secondary fermentation step would allow for further clearing.

We use our AIO for several aspects of his brewing, transferring, filtering, and kegging. Post-keg bottling is even an in-the-works project.

If you have any questions I may be able to help with, just holler at me either here or via PM.

I'm one of the biggest fans of the AIO, and truly believe that its potential is limitless.

Keep on keep in' on!!!


----------



## armypilot (Sep 27, 2014)

It is in secondary right now. It is a pumpkin ale and has quite a bit of gunk at the bottom of the carboy even though I strained it after the boil and pumped it out of primary to the secondary. I want it to be clear and crisp when I bottle it. That is why I wanted to filter it. However I think the 1m filter may get clogged to easy as well with the pumpkin so I think I will just filter once with the 5m filter. Do you bottle immediately after filtering or do you let the beer set in a carboy for a while?


----------



## jojabri (Sep 27, 2014)

armypilot said:


> It is in secondary right now. It is a pumpkin ale and has quite a bit of gunk at the bottom of the carboy even though I strained it after the boil and pumped it out of primary to the secondary. I want it to be clear and crisp when I bottle it. That is why I wanted to filter it. However I think the 1m filter may get clogged to easy as well with the pumpkin so I think I will just filter once with the 5m filter. Do you bottle immediately after filtering or do you let the beer set in a carboy for a while?



Come to think about it, if you are planning to bottle carbonate, I would think that you wouldn't want to use a 1 micron because there may not be enough yeast left to get your bubbles going. I can't be 100% sure, but it seems logical.

We're keg people. I know there's nothing wrong with bottle carbonating, we just couldn't get past the ugly junk at the bottom of the bottle. I wanted him to have all the goodies when he started brewing, and since I already had all the wine equipment, I went "Super-Wife" and set him up with a keezer with a 2 corny keg system to start off.

However we have filtered and kegged from both primary and secondary. If I recall correctly, we did have one batch that we kegged directly from primary and filtered through a 5 micron that did have some residual sludge at the bottom of the keg when it was emptied.

We've been experimenting with bottling from the keg using the AIO, but due to some legal problems, time and concentration has been pulled away from any hobby related endeavors. I really hope to be able to experiment some more in the next few days.


----------



## benspo111 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is it a bad idea to filter my tempranillo garnacha with a P1 filter?


----------



## ou8amaus (Oct 8, 2014)

benspo111 said:


> Is it a bad idea to filter my tempranillo garnacha with a P1 filter?



I know there are a few that will disagree with me, but I filter all my wines down to 1 micron, whites and reds. Most commercial vineyards go down to almost .5 to achieve a sterile filter... I remember hearing once that flavour molecules compared to sterile filter is like throwing a ping pong ball through soccer netting. In other words flavour molecules much too small to get caught in any filter we could do at home.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 9, 2014)

ou8amaus said:


> I remember hearing once that flavour molecules compared to sterile filter is like throwing a ping pong ball through soccer netting. In other words flavour molecules much too small to get caught in any filter we could do at home.



Not bad, but not dramatic enough. If the "flavor molecules" are the size of a ping pong ball, the gaps in the filter would be more like the distance BETWEEN THE SOCCER GOALS (on opposite ends of the soccer pitch).


----------



## ou8amaus (Oct 9, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> the distance BETWEEN THE SOCCER GOALS (on opposite ends of the soccer pitch).



Seriously, holy mackerel! I just wish I could source a relatively inexpensive .5 micron filter cartridge for my whole house filter. Anyone have any luck with that?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 9, 2014)

Look at the beginning of this thread - P-5 for about $3.50 each


----------



## dralarms (Oct 9, 2014)

Steve 

I think he wants a .5 micron, not a 5 micron.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 9, 2014)

I have that part number at home
Around $10 apiece

here is the link - it is a 0.35 micron filter - $13.45 each 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr


----------



## marino (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for the video, Bob! I have some wines indeed to filter but am having trouble with ask kinds of air in the filter and carboy. I know Steve suggests marking the housing, but I'm not really sure what id be marking. I'm wondering if you had any issues with that. What does the pipe do?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 26, 2014)

marino said:


> Thanks for the video, Bob! I have some wines indeed to filter but am having trouble with ask kinds of air in the filter and carboy. I know Steve suggests marking the housing, but I'm not really sure what id be marking. I'm wondering if you had any issues with that. What does the pipe do?



Look at the fist post of this thread - if you want you can PM me your phone # and I can go thru it more in detail


----------



## marino (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks, Steve. I did look at it but can't see what I'm looking at. Is there a notch or something I should be looking at?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 26, 2014)

marino said:


> Thanks, Steve. I did look at it but can't see what I'm looking at. Is there a notch or something I should be looking at?


 

index your housing top and bottom after hand tight (with a marker or paint pen - see above post for pics at this time ) Install filter until the index marks align up properly. That will tell you that your housing to O ring is properly sealed.


----------



## marino (Oct 27, 2014)

OK. That makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## codeman (Nov 8, 2014)

So I used a 1 micron filter on a pinot noir. I kept the racking cane off the bottom of the carboy, I got 28 perfectly clear bottles (the wine had already cleared and settled out) I then put the racking cane on the bottom of the carboy (with sediment tip) ran that through the filter also and got 1.5 bottles of cloudy wine....
I put the 1.5 bottles in the fridge and 24 hours later there was a definite line of sediment in the bottles. 

So should I use a .45 or smaller filter to get the last little bit out?
Throw away the last bit of wine?
What would you do?


----------



## GreginND (Nov 8, 2014)

Your filter must be leaking and sediments are getting around it. No way will particles large enough to see pass through a micron filter. The filter was probably not tightly sealed on the ends. When a lot of sediment clogs the pores, wine will slip around the seals if not tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Nov 8, 2014)

By the way, you should not be filtering wine that has visible sediments or cloudiness. Rack it first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## codeman (Nov 8, 2014)

GreginND said:


> By the way, you should not be filtering wine that has visible sediments or cloudiness. Rack it first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Well it had all settled out. It was by no means cloudy. Just the last bit once I set the racking cane on the bottom.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 8, 2014)

codeman said:


> Well it had all settled out. It was by no means cloudy. Just the last bit once I set the racking cane on the bottom.



I would use it for personal consumption -LOL


----------



## freqflyer (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm curious why you shouldn't filter wine that is cloudy? Short of clogging up a filter, does it hurt anything else?


----------



## Corked (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone know where one could find the reinforced vacuum hose for the All In One? Mine is missing and I really need to do some filtering/transferring/bottling the next few days and don't have time to wait for a shipment. I believe it is 1/4" ID but not certain, can't remember. Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 26, 2014)

Corked said:


> Does anyone know where one could find the reinforced vacuum hose for the All In One? Mine is missing and I really need to do some filtering/transferring/bottling the next few days and don't have time to wait for a shipment. I believe it is 1/4" ID but not certain, can't remember. Any suggestions appreciated!



That would be 5/16'' x 1/2''
If you can find it - let me know and you would probably have it by Tuesday

As for bottling - I prefer the standard 3/8'' hose from the LHBS - 
because you are not putting that much vacuum on the hose and it is more flexible when bottling


----------



## Corked (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you Steve. I understand what you mean about less vacuum for bottling, but the 3/8 confused me. Do you mean 3/8 OD? I just found a small piece of my original hose (not enough to use) and it measures 5/16 ID. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 26, 2014)

Corked said:


> Thank you Steve. I understand what you mean about less vacuum for bottling, but the 3/8 confused me. Do you mean 3/8 OD? I just found a small piece of my original hose (not enough to use) and it measures 5/16 ID. Sorry for all the questions.



Yes - that would be 3/8'' Id - or standard racking hose


----------



## Corked (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you Steve. Sorry, I hadn't had my first cup of coffee yet when I first read that!


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 27, 2014)

I am ready to filter a couple of wines, so I hooked up my new whole house filter today and gave it a dry run (well, wet run, with water). It was kind of a frustrating experience. I'm not sure if it's the plastic barb fittings, the O ring, or something else, but I seemed to be getting air in, no matter what I did. Water goes in clean on the intake side, comes out with large bubbles on the out side. 

I ended up not doing any wine filtering (just racked a few carboys, using the AIO, which as usual worked beautifully). Can anyone have a look at this little vid I made and see if you have any ideas about how to fix this? (Or maybe there's no problem, and it's my imagination?) I worry about oxidation. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GpPpsVwIYQ&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

TIA,

JAG


----------



## dralarms (Dec 27, 2014)

Your filter housing ain't tight, sucking air around the seam. Check your o ring make sure it's not cut or bunched up. Use a little vasoline (very little) to keep the o ring from bunching up. And tighted up your housing.


----------



## terrymck (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree, it looks like your housing was indexed but the index marks are not lined up. Inspect o ring and retighten to marks.

Terry


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys. The index marks are actually further (tighter) than they started. 

Anyway, within minutes of my posting, Steve (vacuumpumpman) called me. I just got off the phone with him. What a great guy! Took time out of his Saturday to explain some things to me about this. Amazing. 

I think I've got it figured out, and will try again tomorrow. Will report back. 

In the meantime, I used the pump to rack over three batches of wine this afternoon, after setting the filter aside for the moment. I basically built my wine fermentation area around the pump (made the shelf the right height and depth, etc.). Of course, I had to test out the wines as I racked them. I learned a neat little trick - once you've racked over a batch, turn off the pump, then get a wine glass, lift the bung out of the receiving carboy and hold it over the wine glass, then take the racking cane and lift it up higher. Fills your glass nicely. I will say, I have an apple, a pear and an apple-pear that are all coming along nicely. And quite strong. (I better slow down, it's only 6:45....)


----------



## freqflyer (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anybody run wine through the one micron filter, bottle it and still have it drop sediment? I filter a few low end kits with my whole house filter. I did this pretty much as soon as the instructions say to bottle. I'm see a slight bit of very fine sediment in the bottles.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 28, 2014)

Yep, I get it too. That's why I quit bottling right after filtering, I wait 2 weeks now.


----------



## Corked (Dec 28, 2014)

Just A Guy, your video is an exact duplication of my experience with the whole house filter this weekend. This is the 2nd time I have bought the setup and both have been very disappointing. I tried a couple of years ago, with the filter housing that has the relief button in it. Never could get it to seal and gave up. When I stumbled across this thread and the new housing without the relief button, I thought I would give it another try. Alas, I was disappointed again. I used the exact setup mentioned in this thread, indexed the housing (once tightened it was past the index marks just like you mentioned), but I had the same air leak as you. I even bench mounted the bracket and attached the filter so I could really torque it down. Leaked even worse! Very frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2014)

freqflyer said:


> Has anybody run wine through the one micron filter, bottle it and still have it drop sediment? I filter a few low end kits with my whole house filter. I did this pretty much as soon as the instructions say to bottle. I'm see a slight bit of very fine sediment in the bottles.



You are bottling and filtering to soon. It is best to filter wine that is clear and nearly sediment free. I always filter and bottle at the same time with no issues.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 28, 2014)

Corked,

I suspect your oring is damaged. Possibly from too much tightening.


----------



## Corked (Dec 28, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Corked,
> 
> I suspect your oring is damaged. Possibly from too much tightening.



I would agree, except it was only hand tightened (right on the index marks) when I first tried and it leaked right away. I then tightened it more (a little past the index) with the wrench, still leaked. Bench mounted the bracket and really tightened it (quite a bit past the index), still leaked. Maybe the o ring was bad from the beginning. Interested what Just A Guy finds out because his video was identical to my problem.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 28, 2014)

Corked said:


> I would agree, except it was only hand tightened (right on the index marks) when I first tried and it leaked right away. I then tightened it more (a little past the index) with the wrench, still leaked. Bench mounted the bracket and really tightened it (quite a bit past the index), still leaked. Maybe the o ring was bad from the beginning. Interested what Just A Guy finds out because his video was identical to my problem.




Unfortunately, I had something come up today and won't be able to have another run at this. But this is basically what Steve told me - that is, if I understood it correctly. 

Because I had just installed a new filter, I was probably getting some air from in the filter itself. And I was only running less than a gallon from a small jug through to test it out. He suggested that I try turning it upside down for a couple of minutes and run water through to let all the air run out of the filter and housing. Then open it back up (unscrew the housing), dump out the water, and drain the lines and then run the wine. Steve, did I get that right?

I plan to give this a try. And if I still have problems drop the idea of the whole house filter (I'll use it for my tap water, as it was designed for), and buy a plate filter. 

JAG


----------



## dralarms (Dec 28, 2014)

Corded,

I understand, but the filter comes in dry and the o ring needs just a bit of lubricant or it will bunch. Mine had a nick in it that you couldn't even see until you took it out and examined it very close..


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 28, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Corded,
> 
> I understand, but the filter comes in dry and the o ring needs just a bit of lubricant or it will bunch. Mine had a nick in it that you couldn't even see until you took it out and examined it very close..




FYI, I took mine out and examined it. I used a small amount of "keg grease" on it (a food grade lubricant used on beer kegs... it's what I had handy).


----------



## cintipam (Dec 28, 2014)

Just to offer something different, I once had a similar problem and it turned out that somehow one of my barbs had gotten slightly unscrewed from the filter housing. Once I tightened in that barb the leaking stopped instantly.

I agree that starting with a dry filter would cause some initial bubbles. Maybe try using just water and doing so in large amounts so you can tweak stuff here and there to either fix or rule out a problem area. The work to figure it out is well worth it.

Pam in cinti


----------



## dralarms (Dec 28, 2014)

Ok, did you put teflon tape on the threads of the barbs?


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 28, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Ok, did you put teflon tape on the threads of the barbs?



Yes. Tons of it. Kept taking them out and adding more, as it seemed like it wasn't sealing. I don't think I've ever used that much on a thread before. 

What is the reason, btw, for using plastic barbs? Why not bronze? Or stainless (although I don't recall seeing stainless barbs like this, somebody probably makes them)?


----------



## dralarms (Dec 28, 2014)

Did you use pink teflon tape? Pink is for plastic on plastic connections. White is for metal to metal and some plastic to metal.

Brass will give off flavors. Not seen a stainless barb.


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 28, 2014)

Pink teflon tape? Really? I've never seen such a thing. I used white. OK, maybe this is part of the problem, I will see if I can get some pink (ha ha... no fun intended).


----------



## dralarms (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol. Yep pink teflon tape is real. I'm just tryin to help.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 28, 2014)

I recommend that approx 3 wraps around the barb filter fitting and not over tighten them - use a wrench but hold your hand close to the barb so you can not put alot of leverage on it as it is only plastic. 

Make sure that your index marks are correct - see page 1 of this tutorial - without filter installed. Use the vacuum resistant hose that came with the AIO - 

Alot of times while pulling wine thru a filter you will get CO2 being released - this is normal because it is under vacuum pulling thru an orifice (filter).

If you are pulling a bit of air - don't be alarmed - You can not add that much oxygen in that short of a time frame. 

Just think how long a gravity racking would normally take ? Well you can transfer and filter in approx 4 minutes for a 6 gallon carboy.


----------



## freqflyer (Dec 28, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> You are bottling and filtering to soon. It is best to filter wine that is clear and nearly sediment free. I always filter and bottle at the same time with no issues.



It was visually clear before I filtered it. If you have to let it clear on it's own. Then what's the point of filtering it.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 28, 2014)

Filtering is use to polish the wine. I've filtered a cloudy wine once and you could nottell the difference in pre or post filtered wine.


----------



## armypilot (Dec 29, 2014)

I have used the filter system once and it worked perfectly. Getting ready to filter some beer before kegging. The pump system is great!


----------



## Corked (Dec 29, 2014)

I also used white teflon tape and didn't know about pink. I will give that a try. I do have a question about the indexing and tightening. Forgive my ignorance, but if you only need to hand tighten the housing without the filter in it, then index it, what's the point of bench mounting and tightening with the wrench? This will inevitably lead to exceeding the index mark because it will tighten further using the wrench. Should I not tighten past the "hand tightened" index marks?


----------



## dralarms (Dec 29, 2014)

Are you sure it was seated the first time? I've never been able to get mine to go past the index marks after installing a filter.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 29, 2014)

I woke up this morning with this great idea to find where your leakage is - 

At this stage always use water - once you see air going thru the filter and you can find where it is coming from = 

fill a bucket with water and put the filter cartridge so it covers up the o-ring between housings and see if the bubbles stop - if not cover the barbs and see if it stops. The idea of this is it can not pull air if it is under water. 

Find where your leak is and then it will be easier to address 

I hope this helps ?


----------



## cintipam (Dec 29, 2014)

Steve, that is a really really good idea!

Pam in cinti


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Dec 29, 2014)

Dang, why didn't I think of that? Thanks, Steve, I will try that (probably this weekend).


----------



## dallase (Jul 12, 2016)

When I bought my filter setup, I bought the P1 and P5 Pentek filters from filtersfast. After going through 5 or 6 of them now, I'm looking if there is a cheaper alternative that will suffice as they are quite expensive at $6 a pop. I would have to buy 24+ to get that $3.49 price. 

I was wondering if anyone has used the Tier1 P1-10 which are $1.89 ea.

http://www.waterfilters.net/pentek-...ng&gclid=CN6boImv7s0CFcRgfgodzy0JHA&hotdeal=5

or $1.55 ea in bulk (25cnt) from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CJNEU5W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Thanks in advance!


----------



## bandit33 (Oct 30, 2016)

I just filtered and bottled a couple of carboys of wine this morning using the all in one machine and it went really well. It was our first time using the filter and bottling part of the system so I had a few questions before we started. I went on to the website and left a question for Steve and he called me back in less than 5 minutes. Unreal customer service!!...anyway, the system works great and is super easy to use. I would recommend this product.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 30, 2016)

bandit33 said:


> I just filtered and bottled a couple of carboys of wine this morning using the all in one machine and it went really well. It was our first time using the filter and bottling part of the system so I had a few questions before we started. I went on to the website and left a question for Steve and he called me back in less than 5 minutes. Unreal customer service!!...anyway, the system works great and is super easy to use. I would recommend this product.



Thanks for the feedback ! - 
I really enjoy talking and sharing with other winemakers.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 24, 2017)

I just did some filtering while transferring with the allinonewinepump and found out an amazing discovery !

If I used the https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/new-precision-adjustable-vacuum-valve/
I was able to turn down the vacuum and there was no bubbles in the filter and or lines. It cleared out very nicely also !

The output going into the receiving carboy was no more than a typical gravity feed output. 

I hope this helps


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 9, 2017)

Alot of times filter fast can not keep up in stock with the recommended filter and housings - I suggest copying the exact part # and then googling it and find it at amazon or walmart.com 

I hope that helps


----------



## CUZN_J (May 11, 2018)

JetJockey said:


> Here is a video I did on assembling the whole house wine filter with a tube to drain the housing.
> 
> [ame="[MEDIA=youtube]X3jHeRHtZ-s[/MEDIA]"]
> 
> Bob



I used this video to do my setup, and with the 934 filter have had no problems with any air leakage or fluid, (water and wine) as I pump sanitize through it before I filter my wine, not yet tried any other filters, but on my last 934 now, so will be going to the plain p-5 next time I filter, hoping for same results from it, Also I found that when I did my index mark with no filter, after I installed 934 it was hard to get it back to line up mark, so I stopped before my mark and it works fine, it is about 1/4" inch before mark, so if you do a good hand tight without filter, you will have some leave way with a filter, also my housing is 158326 as bob video, not sure on the 116-117 models...


----------



## CUZN_J (May 11, 2018)

Ricky said:


> Hahah.... I bought a case each, of the 1 and 5 microns.... In January!


in that you bought a case, I went to try for you, harbor freight has a step drill set that has a 1-3/8 size, (item#96275) cost less than $20 bucks, but it's yours forever, I drilled each end of pd-1-934 and put in housing hand tighten and went right to index marks, (a strong hand tighten) maybe that will help you


----------



## lostacres (Jun 13, 2018)

I would add that you should always pump the wine through the filter after the pump (push) not before the pump ( pull with vacuum). 
I would add hose clamps on top of the barbs also so the hoses don’t pop off by accident and if you must pull the wine through the filter for some reason like inline with the bottling operation it will prevent sucking air bubbles into the system.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 13, 2018)

lostacres said:


> I would add that you should always pump the wine through the filter after the pump (push) not before the pump ( pull with vacuum).
> I would add hose clamps on top of the barbs also so the hoses don’t pop off by accident and if you must pull the wine through the filter for some reason like inline with the bottling operation it will prevent sucking air bubbles into the system.



The hose that the 3/8'' barbs are intended for use a 5/16 id - they are pretty tight to put on without heating them up under hot water. I do not like using clamps as it has more of a tendency to leak then. I highly recommend using the precission vacuum valve so you can turn the liquid volume down that is being filtered thru the filter more efficiently.


----------



## CUZN_J (Jun 13, 2018)

lostacres said:


> I would add that you should always pump the wine through the filter after the pump (push) not before the pump ( pull with vacuum).
> I would add hose clamps on top of the barbs also so the hoses don’t pop off by accident and if you must pull the wine through the filter for some reason like inline with the bottling operation it will prevent sucking air bubbles into the system.




if you use pump pressure before the filter, won't you be creating pressure in the carboy/ I can picture in my mind the filter stopping up and pressure increase to a bursting of the carboy, I think you would have to also add a very expensive pressure relief valve as to prevent this, just not sure I understand your point, think I will stay with the vacuum system.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 13, 2018)

@CUZIN_J 
You can only pull the amount of vacuum that the pump is designed for.
Our pumps are rated between 22 -24 of vacuum.

I have never seen or heard of a glass carboy imploding due to excessive vacuum. 

I still suggest using the precision vacuum valve to reduce vacuum to get better efficiency out of the filter cartridge


----------



## CUZN_J (Jun 13, 2018)

vacuumpumpman said:


> @CUZIN_J
> You can only pull the amount of vacuum that the pump is designed for.
> Our pumps are rated between 22 -24 of vacuum.
> 
> ...




I was using that in reference to ( lostacres said he was saying to use as a pump for pressure, not using it as a vacuum, my reference was not about implode, but about explode as he would be pumping pressure instead of vacuum, also I have learned that no matter good or how bad something is, there is always a un-forseen area that something will go wrong,, as MURPHY's Law states. as far as myself I would never run either a pressure or vacuum system without a safety valve of some kind. hope this made my comment better understandable.


----------



## Bruce67 (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks so much for the input. Just wondering if the final results were positive. I've seen wine loose some color after filtering, so how about taste...? Better, worth the effort?

bruce in Urbana Ohio


----------



## mrchrisjordan091 (Jul 11, 2021)

shoebiedoo said:


> I had a nice chat with vacuumpumpman and yesterday about that very subject. As usual he was extremely helpful g and made that suggestion. I will say, I got the part number from a list on this board so don't make the same mistake I made and order by part number alone. I would suggest everyone make sure it does NOT have the pressure relief button.
> I did try a removing the button and replacing it with a screw/nut combination with the neoprene washer to seal but it had little effect. I surrendered and just got a new housing as I was ordering filters anyway so shipping we basically free.
> I wonder if you could hook one of these up to a House? Has anyone tried that before. Man I'm thinking you could put it on the main water line a filter your whole house with it


Add #15 to your bookmarks on May 13, 2013
On Friday, I used the 158116 housing with a P5 filter to filter three batches. I was able to get the hoses all the way onto the barbs this time, with nearly no air. Unfortunately, I broke one of the barbs trying to remove the hose because the fit was so tight.  I'm off to Home Depot to check if they have a suitable substitute. The moral of the storey is to make sure your hoses are completely wrapped around those barbs. That was the deciding factor for me.

Filters fast sold me a 158326 housing, and I'll be doing some side-by-side comparisons soon. When I'm finished, I'll make a post.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 14, 2021)

On Friday, I used the 158116 housing with a P5 filter to filter three batches. I was able to get the hoses all the way onto the barbs this time, with nearly no air. Unfortunately, I broke one of the barbs trying to remove the hose because the fit was so tight.  I'm off to Home Depot to check if they have a suitable substitute. The moral of the storey is to make sure your hoses are completely wrapped around those barbs. That was the deciding factor for me.

Filters fast sold me a 158326 housing, and I'll be doing some side-by-side comparisons soon. When I'm finished, I'll make a post.
[/QUOTE]

I do sell the filter barbs separate for $4.00 for 2 of them. I do recommend cutting the tubing off the barbs and heat up the hose to prevent any damage to the filter barbs. 
I hope this helps


----------



## mrchrisjordan091 (Jul 18, 2021)

mrchrisjordan091 said:


> Add #15 to your bookmarks on May 13, 2013
> On Friday, I used the 158116 housing with a P5 filter to filter three batches. I was able to get the hoses all the way onto the barbs this time, with nearly no air. Unfortunately, I broke one of the barbs trying to remove the hose because the fit was so tight.  I'm off to Home Depot to check if they have a suitable substitute. The moral of the storey is to make sure your hoses are completely wrapped around those barbs. That was the deciding factor for me.
> 
> Filters fast sold me a 158326 housing, and I'll be doing some side-by-side comparisons soon. When I'm finished, I'll make a post.


On Friday, I filtered three batches with the 158116 housing and a P5 filter. This time, I was able to get the hoses all the way onto the barbs with almost no air. Because the fit was so tight, I damaged one of the barbs trying to remove the hose.  I'm heading to Home Depot to see if they have an appropriate replacement. The lesson of the storey is to double-check that your hoses are fully wrapped around those barbs. For me, that was the determining element.

I bought a 158326 housing from Filters quickly, and I'll be performing some side-by-side comparisons shortly. I'll write a post when I'm done.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 18, 2021)

mrchrisjordan091 said:


> On Friday, I filtered three batches with the 158116 housing and a P5 filter. This time, I was able to get the hoses all the way onto the barbs with almost no air. Because the fit was so tight, I damaged one of the barbs trying to remove the hose.  I'm heading to Home Depot to see if they have an appropriate replacement. The lesson of the storey is to double-check that your hoses are fully wrapped around those barbs. For me, that was the determining element.
> 
> I bought a 158326 housing from Filters quickly, and I'll be performing some side-by-side comparisons shortly. I'll write a post when I'm done.



The 158116 is a heavy duty compared to the 158326.
the 158116 sells out rather quickly - that is why I included the alternate housing 158326

I recommend both on our website = 

*Description
Filtering your wine using the All in one wine pump*
We recommend the following items for your vacuum wine pump filter setup. These items are also recommended by the manufacturer for wine filtration:


FILTER HOUSING – 158116
Alternative Housing – 158326
WRENCH- SW-1A
BRACKET – 244047
FILTER – 1 MICRON = P1 (Spun Polypropylene Filter)
FILTER – 5 MICRON = P5 (Spun Polypropylene Filter)
BARB FITTINGS – 1/4 NPT to 3/8 barb
5′ of additional racking hose
taken from =








Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump


Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump. Filtering wine using the All In One Wine Pump has never been easier!




www.allinonewinepump.com


----------

